# Campus Police Ride-Along



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

I am wondering if there are any colleges in Northern Mass. that would be willing to offer a ride-along to someone who is considering campus policing. I have years of public safety/private security experience, including working for a non-sworn campus public safety department, as well as working as an auxiliary officer.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

From the Bridgewater State College Police web site:

Have you ever wondered what it is like to ride in [the front of] a police cruiser? Are you interested in learning what a police officer does on patrol? If so, the ride along program may be for you. Bridgewater State College Police officers take you with them as they patrol campus. It's a great way to see BSC from a different perspective. This program is open to students, faculty and staff of the college.

To request a ride-along simply send an email to [email protected]. Tell us the best way to get a hold of you and an officer who specializes in this area will contact you to work out a convenient date and time.


Prior to the ride-along you will be briefed on several do's and don'ts and will be asked to sign a liability waiver. We will take all reasonable care to ensure your safety while on patrol, but there is always an element of danger.


If you have additional questions about the program, please call or send an email to the address above.​


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> Have you ever wondered what it is like to ride in *[the front of]* a police cruiser?


 

Nice :lol:


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

fscpd907 said:


> Have you ever wondered what it is like to ride in [the front of] a police cruiser? ​




Why go for the ride along? If you want to see what its like to ride in the front of a cruiser, just have someone spill coffee all over the place and then fart in it for 8 hours before you get in it.
​


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I didn't spill the coffee! :F:


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

Awhile ago I did a Ride-Along at BSC on a Thursday. (One of the best nights to do one if it's with a college PD) The officer that I was with was great. I would recommend it to anyone that would be interested, during the time the officer mentioned procedures, and his view on certain aspects of the job.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I didn't spill the coffee! :F:


Oh, thats just not right Dunny.


----------



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

This is a stupid question. I wanted to know if any campus police have any computer terminals in there cruisers and which campus police department have them. Thanks.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

policebound24 said:


> This is a stupid question. I wanted to know if any campus police have any computer terminals in there cruisers and which campus police department have them. Thanks.


We do (FRAMINGHAM STATE)


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

fscpd907 said:


> We do (FRAMINGHAM STATE)


Wow, I was gonna write, thats crazy talk, but apparently not. What kind of access on the terminals? Full LEAPS, AutoCad and Reports? I played around with the terminals in Richmond PD on a ride along (actually when they were driving they dictated what I was going to write for them hhaha [clown car that night]) so I am not sure what MA depts use.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Crvtte65 said:


> Wow, I was gonna write, thats crazy talk, but apparently not. What kind of access on the terminals? Full LEAPS, AutoCad and Reports? I played around with the terminals in Richmond PD on a ride along (actually when they were driving they dictated what I was going to write for them hhaha [clown car that night]) so I am not sure what MA depts use.


Our cruiser laptops are currently using only our in-house CAD / Report program. They do have full internet access which is a bonus. We did have LEAPS in the cruisers via a joint program with Framingham PD but just the "big machine" now.


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

"full internet access"..? you can go on sites like this while at work ? Is full internet access common in campus police cars ? Do any municipal police departments have the internet on their mdt's ?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

sylvester said:


> "full internet access"..? you can go on sites like this while at work ? Is full internet access common in campus police cars ? Do any municipal police departments have the internet on their mdt's ?


Yes, I have no idea, Probably not but I bet they can all play DVD's :BNANA:


----------

